# SF Bay Area Meetup



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey y'all! Any of you live in the San Francisco Bay Area? Wanna do a meetup? I hope people see this post!!


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Bump


----------



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

im.in puerto rico but when im.back let's plan it!

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

feel.free to add me on facebook or whatsapp, pm.me if you want and we'll figure out the best day and time

Enviado desde mi SM-G920V mediante Tapatalk


----------

